# Ammo Frothe?



## sean ryan

Has anyone seen this it look's interesting and it's nice to see something new (Well Newish)


----------



## Fairtony

Does look good. But regardless of what he says, it’s clearly a costly option. Especially if you’ve gotta get hydrate too. And then ship it all over to the uk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Im sure if you were to use it tho you could use whatever you wanted after you used Frothe


----------



## uberbmw

$105 with shipping + tax etc?


----------



## stonejedi

uberbmw said:


> $105 with shipping + tax etc?


Its a shame really,as thats the main reason I have never tried none of his products "*COST!*",he needs to definitely rethink his stance on a UK distributer.SJ.


----------



## Brian1612

Love to try some of this stuff but he needs a UK reseller.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Brian1612 said:


> Love to try some of this stuff but he needs a UK reseller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly. Really wanna try that drying aid too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee

The second Larry starts making it a bit easier for us out of the USA to buy his stuff I'm buying the whole lot to try. Least I can do for the tips and tricks I've picked up from him.


----------



## macca666

Don't think it'll happen or at least not in the near future. it's been discussed before and Larry explained his reasons in one of the recent PVD magazines as to why he has NO resellers anywhere and will only sell direct.

There are options of parcel forwarding services which were used by some on here when Zymol offered a 50% discount in sampler kits and hit the same issue of exorbitant delivery.

Thread is here and it's from page 9 onwards in relation to the parcel forwarding

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393076&page=9


----------



## furgie

Isn't that just a heavy duty 1.5 litre Mesto foam sprayer. Pretty sure it's just been re-badged and price marked up! They cost around £25ish if you look around in the usual online retail places.


----------



## uberbmw

furgie said:


> Isn't that just a heavy duty 1.5 litre Mesto foam sprayer. Pretty sure it's just been re-badged and price marked up! They cost around £25ish if you look around in the usual online retail places.


Probably with just some better rubber bits.

I want to try it and see how it works without scratching the paintwork specially on heavier soiled car


----------



## suspal

If Adams, Meguiars Chemical Guys, and other American companies can supply through distributors then I don't see why he doesn't.
Recently I bought Black Pearl tyre coating through young Tim really screwed on young fellow, if they can do it Larry can too, Until he doesn't I can't justify the price and from what I've seen the products aren't anything to say I must have them.


----------



## TonyHill

suspal said:


> If Adams, Meguiars Chemical Guys, and other American companies can supply through distributors then I don't see why he doesn't.
> Recently I bought Black Pearl tyre coating through young Tim really screwed on young fellow, if they can do it Larry can too, Until he doesn't I can't justify the price and from what I've seen the products aren't anything to say I must have them.


^^^ This!
We already have a multitude of products readily available to clean, polish and protect.


----------



## uberbmw

He just wants to control his inventory from what I read before but dont see how he can't by shipping bulk around the world? oh well up to him I guess.

I dont know how Frothe can't scratch the paintwork, need to try it out or wait for someone like John over at Forensic Detailing lol


----------



## lowejackson

On the latest Rag Company podcast they were discussing the P&S Pearl shampoo which can also be foamed and seems to work in a similar way to the Frothe product.

The downside is I cannot find anywhere in the UK which sells it


----------



## BradleyW

furgie said:


> Isn't that just a heavy duty 1.5 litre Mesto foam sprayer. Pretty sure it's just been re-badged and price marked up! They cost around £25ish if you look around in the usual online retail places.


Looks like it! And Mesto version can be had for £20 on eBay with free washing products included!


----------



## Fairtony

BradleyW said:


> Looks like it! And Mesto version can be had for £20 on eBay with free washing products included!


found and ordered. very pleased wit that price


----------



## peterdoherty

Got mine yesterday...

The foamer is a Foam Power 1.5Lx10

https://www.amazon.com/Foam-Power-1-5Lx10-Pump-Unit/dp/B06XC8N4QB
Havent found a UK supplier yet but it is similar to the mesto foamer.


----------



## Rocks703

Ordered some, will feedback when it arrives


----------



## peterdoherty

Tried it today.....

Well impressed - you really need to pump the sprayer to get the right foam consistency - too little and it comes out like shaving foam.

Followed Larrys method - used 10 MFs on the body and 2 on wheels. Used very little (3 capfuls) of the product in 20oz of water which didnt seem enough to being with but done ok.

Felt a bit weird to begin with with the amount of foam and the residue after 1st wipe and with the excess just evaporating from panel gaps etc.

Finished off with new hydrate and impressed with the slickness...



Apologies no before shots - only intended on giving it a quick try out and was well impressed with results!


----------



## Fairtony

Did you try it in full sun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterdoherty

Fairtony said:


> Did you try it in full sun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Half the car was - around 17 degrees


----------



## Brian1612

And have you noticed any damage to the paintwork after use?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## peterdoherty

Brian1612 said:


> And have you noticed any damage to the paintwork after use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


nothing noticeable


----------



## iannidan

peterdoherty said:


> Got mine yesterday...
> 
> The foamer is a Foam Power 1.5Lx10
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Foam-Power-1-5Lx10-Pump-Unit/dp/B06XC8N4QB
> Havent found a UK supplier yet but it is similar to the mesto foamer.


Did you have to pay import tax on this little lot?


----------



## peterdoherty

iannidan said:


> Did you have to pay import tax on this little lot?


Yup - all in the guts of £300 delivered


----------



## Rocks703

The Frothe has arrived. I was charged £35.00 vat and clearance fees.
I've been playing around with Frothe recently. The combo I like is to spray the panel with Frothe, then remove using a noodle mitt which has been in an ONR solution, wrung out until it's virtually dry, remove the Frothe, then rinse the mitt in ONR and repeat. I find this method uses a lot less Microfibre towels.
The lubrication from Frothe is amazing and combined with the Hydrate is so slick.
The downside, I would avoid using Frothe on the glass, it took a long while to remove the smears.


----------



## CLCC

peterdoherty said:


> Yup - all in the guts of £300 delivered


How much?!?!?!


----------

